# DVR 522 install



## Johnrd (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey guys I currently have a 510 and I am considering getting a 522 is it worth getting or are there to many problems with the 522. My 510 is working great but I like the way the program guide appears on the 522. How about self install? I hooked up the 510 myself with no problem how does the install on the 522 compare? Thanx John


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

#1. Good luck getting a 522 and getting it activated. There have been some who have had no luck.
#2. The Advantages to a 522 are:
A. When connected to a phone line, you don't have to pay the additional outlet fee for the second TV.
B. 1 VoD fee instead of 2.
C. Being able to watch what you have recorded in 2 different rooms.
#3. Disadvantages: 
A. Having only 100 hours between 2 tvs, where 2 510s would give you double that.
B. Having to run another line from the dish, or having to get a DP+ switch and seprator for only 1 wire, which will cost more.
#4. The 510 has a UHF remote and it's output can be split to more than 1 TV this way. So, if you don't need 2 independent tuners, it is more than adequate.

This is a sticky issue, since technically, the 522 is only supposed to be available to new subs. Also, if you don't have a landline, you won't save on the additional outlet fees.


----------

